# Wild mice



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll cut a long story short.

A couple of years ago after my cat died we discovered a dead mouse floating in the dogs water bowl. Mum said it must have jumped off the window ledge and as she described it as mouse suicide.

Last night my dad saw a mouse run from the extension to the dishwasher and went in behind it.

How can these mice get in the house? Doors don't get left open and the cat flap is long gone and why would it be so long between sightings?

They are from what I have gathered using google images that they are house mice.

I don't live with them so it's not an escapee from my cages.

The main question is how do we stop them getting in without hurting them, when we don't know how they got there in the first place? Dad wanted to borrow my cat lol not happening.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they can get inside the internal walls from breaks/small gaps/crumbling mortar in the exterior brick work.That happened to us via the next door neighbours property.Once inside the walls they squeezed through a tiny gap in the skirting board.Both houses have been repointed and the skirting boards sealed.Another neighbour had rats get in via the drainpipe,into the attic and then the main house.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you for replying. So i would be best to go and check all skirtings and the attic? 
After 4 years of no cat in an old house it's probably not helped. He never killed animals he brought home. Found birds in my bedroom when I still lived there. Nothing worse than waking up with bird poo on everything and a bird flapping around the room. The ones he left outside were always dead so maybe he smuggled some in and they have been hiding ever since breeding away. :/


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

and the exterior walls for crumbling mortar.We had a significant invasion by the time we realised but only ever actually saw one.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well I went and had a good search, there's a hole about 2cm wide on the outside and a well used route between the cupboard under the sink and the dish washer. Mum was nearly sick when I showed her the trail of droppings. Iv managed to convince them to get an ultra sonic thing that stops them coming in the house. Cat sniffed out the route with no mouse deaths  he's a good boy and got some treats for helping. Although I bet if the poor wee mouse had came out he wouldn't have been alive long. Also discovered mouse has been snacking on the dogs food haha. Wee soul.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

glad you found the route in.


----------

